# Hatchery



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Am I able to use a 2way Guppy breeder as a hatchery for my Cory's? It would appear to me the side slits are too big. I have a net hatchery currently in use and have about 50 more hatching tomorrow and the Guppy breeder is all I could find.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are really in a bind, put a net inside the guppy breeder. That'll work temporarily. Get a 5 or 10 gallon tank ASAP. Preferably a 10, as it'll give you more flexability with feeding the fry!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

As much as I don't want another tank I may have to do this. I've been getting eggs every five days lately. Too much to keep up with in the two existing tanks I have with other fish and plants. I end up ripping the plants up and stressing out the other fish trying to catch the younger ones to sell. 

Does anyone know how often cory's can spawn? Five days? I think I may have one male and 3 females but the pattern makes me think it's only one female laying the eggs.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a colony of Paleatus cories spawn 28 days in a row. I have 2 different colonies of Pandas that spawn just about every day. If you keep them well fed with good quality food, and the water parameters in good shape...you'll get a lot of spawns.


----------

